# Moultrie camera driver



## scootbrat (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to find a driver so that i download my pictures from my Moultrie camara to my laptop. If anyone knows where i can find this driver, please let me know.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have Windows 98SE ?


----------



## scootbrat (Oct 2, 2007)

yes it is windows 98 SE


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Moultrie* make a few different cameras. Which model do you have, and is it compatible with 98se?

*User Manuals*


----------

